# Kioti smoking problem



## kywriter (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a Kioti LK 3054, 3 cyl, Diesel tractor. It puts out white smoke, gets hot real fast when it starts smoking. What might be wrong ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hopefully it's not a cracked head or a blown head gasket. Can you remove the rad cap and then start it up, have a look in the rad and see if you see smoke filled bubbles bursting in the filler neck?
That's a start.
Diesels usually smoke when they are cold, but over heating?? Maybe the cooling system is airlocked, or perhaps your thermostat is stuck.
Do the rad check first, if there is no smoke or bubbles, and the tractor overheats and the coolant is still cold you have a blockage somewhere.


----------



## kywriter (Jan 10, 2012)

*Thank you for the reply re: the Kioti tractor*

I'm sending this reply for my husband that said you are probably right and thank you for the info. He will check this out, ASAP. Thanks. Great forum ! Bye


----------



## gaspumpcity (Mar 17, 2013)

White smoke is unburnt fuel could have a blown tip on the nozzle allowing to much fuel into the cylinder. Start cracking fuel lines when engine is running and when white smoke clears you fround one of your problems.


----------

